

Perspective Mockups using CSS3 3D Transforms - _kushagra
http://thecodeplayer.com/walkthrough/perspective-mockups-css3-3d-transforms

======
chinchang
Made an extended version with some JavaScript toppings:
[http://thecodeplayer.com/walkthrough/de50114d70b2b94b404acec...](http://thecodeplayer.com/walkthrough/de50114d70b2b94b404acec4a809b294)

------
nbody
Pretty cool, animating within the screens could make it really come alive.

P.S: 2/4 comments are about the thecodeplayer site and not the real content of
this submission. I've seen it happen on other posts. I get that most of us
here are developer but seriously... Just focus for a second on what matters.

------
cmicali
Seeing more and more of these extreme perspective mockups on dribble and
elsewhere. Definitely makes mockups look "cooler" but it makes it so hard to
read / see what is going on.

Just a little perspective goes a long way!

------
btbuildem
Click to freeze / unfreeze should not jump like it does (looks like it takes
the delta of cursor position at the freeze click, should be at the unfreeze
click)

------
JetSpiegel
That site breaks the back button during the animation.

~~~
Nickoladze
Not in Chrome.

